# Lands' End trad odd jacket



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I was checking out the new menswear offerings from Lands' End and came across this odd jacket, which has natural shoulders, a ticket pocket, side vents and perhaps even a 3/2 roll. I say perhaps because the website description says it has a two-button front, but the photos show a third button. I can only hope that the top button is suppose to roll down to the middle button and the model didn't realize this. Regardless, this looks like a very nice jacket:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think you're right, but the photographer rather than the model is probably to blame. It pains me when I see 3/2 coats on eBay that are straining at the top button like that.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I think you're right, but the photographer rather than the model is probably to blame. It pains me when I see 3/2 coats on eBay that are straining at the top button like that.


I'm almost certain of it. I've just sent an e-mail to Lands' End, as the website description is fairly poor. It looks like a very nice jacket. I just wish they hadn't used that cloth. It's nice, but I could have thought of a better tweed.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

There's nothing 'trad' about that jacket. It's darted, is a true three button, has dual vents, hacking pockets, ticket pocket, etc.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Per LE's description this jacket is the "classic American cut." Ticket pocket and side vents. Classic American. In any case, it's a nice jacket. I'd wear it if it had a center vent.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> There's nothing 'trad' about that jacket. It's darted, is a true three button, has dual vents, hacking pockets, ticket pocket, etc.


It may not be traditional enough for the puritanical traditionalists out there, but if it is indeed 3/2 roll, it is a very nice 2011 traditional jacket.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

My point being that it's a british-style jacket and therefore not particularly 'trad' as it's understood around here. It's the sack cut and natural shoulders and not the 3/2 roll that makes a jacket 'trad' on the forum.

If you're interested, 3/2 darted tweeds and such pop up on eBay quite often. Here's a Southwick version.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Right. Those shoulders on the LE look a bit too constructed for me. With those, the ticket pocket, and the side vents, there's a lot going on with that jacket.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

hockeyinsider said:


> It may not be traditional enough for the puritanical traditionalists out there, but if it is indeed 3/2 roll, it is a very nice 2011 traditional jacket.


I don't even know how to begin to think about this sentence.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> My point being that it's a british-style jacket and therefore not particularly 'trad' as it's understood around here. It's the sack cut and natural shoulders and not the 3/2 roll that makes a jacket 'trad' on the forum.
> 
> If you're interested, 3/2 darted tweeds and such pop up on eBay quite often. Here's a Southwick version.


Well, in my book, natural shoulders and 3/2 roll outweighs other factors. And let's not forget that even the traditional J. Press has darted jackets now. If indeed this Lands' End jacket is a 3/2 roll, it's not trad heresy.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> If you're interested, 3/2 darted tweeds and such pop up on eBay quite often. Here's a Southwick version.


I've actually been meaning to start a thread on ebay tweed: it seems like there are always a host of $89.00 Harris tweed coats, and I'm curious where on earth they're coming from and whether I should be wary of them. Anyone know the story?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> There's nothing 'trad' about that jacket. It's darted, is a true three button, has dual vents, hacking pockets, ticket pocket, etc.


I see no darts and quite a bit of pulling on that top button.



hardline_42 said:


> Per LE's description this jacket is the "classic American cut." Ticket pocket and side vents. Classic American. In any case, it's a nice jacket. I'd wear it if it had a center vent.


 What's wrong with side vents? I find them more useful than the centre vent.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I see no darts and quite a bit of pulling on that top button.
> 
> What's wrong with side vents? I find them more useful than the centre vent.


The jacket also seems rather short on the model.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

hockeyinsider said:


> Well, in my book, natural shoulders and 3/2 roll outweighs other factors. And let's not forget that even the traditional J. Press has darted jackets now. If indeed this Lands' End jacket is a 3/2 roll, it's not trad heresy.


Your book is not a book. It's more of a pamphlet. Being handed out in front of a book store that also sells coffee and has a performance space.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I see no darts and quite a bit of pulling on that top button.


If you use the zoom function you'll see the darts. As for pulling - could be.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Titus_A said:


> I've actually been meaning to start a thread on ebay tweed: it seems like there are always a host of $89.00 Harris tweed coats, and I'm curious where on earth they're coming from and whether I should be wary of them. Anyone know the story?


You shouldn't pay $89 for a Harris tweed on eBay - too expensive. The 2 button darted versions are dime a dozen in thrift stores. They're all real - Harris tweed used to be everywhere (just look at TweedyDon's closet)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Trip English said:


> Your book is not a book. It's more of a pamphlet. Being handed out in front of a book store that also sells coffee and has a performance space.


 I'd gladly take a look at any pamphlet that helps men dress better than average.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

That model is a goon, every jacket he's wearing has the bottom button buttoned and is way too small for him. That said, I kind of like this jacket and would buy it if it drops to a decent sale price https://www.landsend.com/pp/StylePa..._MERCH=REC-_-FPPP-_-GGT-_-1-_-404250-_-404574

Brian


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

vwguy said:


> That model is a goon, every jacket he's wearing has the bottom button buttoned and is way too small for him. That said, I kind of like this jacket and would buy it if it drops to a decent sale price https://www.landsend.com/pp/StylePa..._MERCH=REC-_-FPPP-_-GGT-_-1-_-404250-_-404574
> 
> Brian


Am I the only one who thinks the stance on the two buttons is off?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^ I do like this one a bit better. I wish they'd model these correctly though. Undo the bottom button. Also, give the guy a jacket that fits--too short and tight. What, exactly, is "washed wool"? I'd like to see this in person to get a sense of the fabric.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It does. If it doesn't have a third button, then it's a rather ineptly placed two button.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jovan said:


> What's wrong with side vents? I find them more useful than the centre vent.


 There's nothing wrong with side vents, they just aren't TNSIL details. Personally, I don't like the way they flair out on my posterior.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I would have to see if I could find someone in customer service who even knows what a 3/2 roll is--or a non-functional 3rd button and ask them. Since the Sears influence has taken over more and more over the years, I doubt that will be possible. I mean they don't even have anyone who knows how the coat is supposed to be properly buttoned regardless of what it is. If I had to bet, I would say it is a modern 3-button coat--with the top two buttons to be buttoned. About the closest LE comes to trad anymore is their Hyde Park ocbds and they really want to phase them out. Perhaps an occasional model of khakis that cycle through from time to time. Very sad. I say this as a devotee of Lands' End for many years. You can order it, but be prepared to be disappointed. At least you can send it back. I too wonder about the "washed wool" business as well as "Moon wool"--but living in the deep South I'm not much of an authority on heavier wool garments. I simply cannot believe that this is a true 3/2 roll. May be a decent jacket otherwise. Long shot though.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I agree with Cards that this is not an "American Trad" jacket. It is a British Hacking Jacket (look it up). 3 button, square cut shoulder, side vents, slant pockets, ticket pocket. All are indicative of a Hacking Jacket. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a Hacking Jacket, but it is not the traditional collegiate, Ivy League look.

As to LE's description of "American traditional cut", they seem to use that phrase on several of their jackets of very different styles. Look at the Heather two button jacket. It is also described as American traditional cut.

The times that I have tried LE for jackets, I found them to fit oddly and had to return them.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

One other observation - if you zoom in, you not only see the darts, but it appears that the pull to the top button is probably the result of them pinning the back of the jacket on the model to make it look fitted.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Just received this in ye olde inbox:



> Dear [Redacted],
> 
> Thank you for contacting Lands' End concerning these two Sportcoats.
> 
> ...


And my response:



> Dear [Redacted]:
> 
> Thank you for your response to my enquiry of yesterday. I appreciate you taking the time to address this matter. I also appreciate you forwarding my concerns to management. Please forward this correspondence to management as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

You're truly one of the special ones.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Trip English said:


> You're truly one of the special ones.


How so?


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Thank you for making the effort to clarify this matter. To my eye, the jacket looks like a 2b, not 3. If one were to measure the distance between the bottom and middle buttons, then using this distance estimate where the 3rd button would be placed, it appears that the 3rd button hole should be placed a few inches above where the 2 lapels come together. I would wager that what appears to be a 3rd button is in fact where either the photographer or design consultant pinned the lapels together.

As a 2 button, English inspired coat, it may be nice for the fall. To call it classic American or something similar is misleading.

Best,

Ross


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Enough pissing in the wind already!. I ordered the jacket using my 40% off one regular priced item coupon.

Dodgeville, WI is 40 miles west of my home. Report next week when it arrives.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Wisco said:


> Enough pissing in the wind already!. I ordered the jacket using my 40% off one regular priced item coupon.
> 
> Dodgeville, WI is 40 miles west of my home. Report next week when it arrives.


The mystery will be solved. Pictures please.


----------



## ChrisSweet (Sep 18, 2009)

Saltydog said:


> I too wonder about the "washed wool" business as well as "Moon wool"--but living in the deep South I'm not much of an authority on heavier wool garments. I simply cannot believe that this is a true 3/2 roll. May be a decent jacket otherwise. Long shot though.


I think by 'moon' wool, they mean manufactured by Abraham Moon, which is a British woolen mill. I've got jackets with cloth made by Moon & Sons.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Wisco said:


> Enough pissing in the wind already!. I ordered the jacket using my 40% off one regular priced item coupon.
> 
> Dodgeville, WI is 40 miles west of my home. Report next week when it arrives.


Nice! I have my eye on this one: 
Not sure where I'd wear it outside of functions at The (gun) Club though.

Brian


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

We may be missing the big picture here, friends. I'm a big fan of LE, and have a closet full of shirts, shoes, trousers, jackets, etc. On many things LE is consistent over the years. One of their primary consistencies is that IMO their jackets always hang badly. I'm a generic size and shape, but none of my LE sport coats actually work. I don't care if this jacket is 3/2, center vented, dartless, etc. until I see evidence that the jacket actually works on a human. In fact, the things that bother me most about their jackets are becoming increasingly evident on their models, so it isn't anything they are trying to rectify.


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

I was at the local Sears today, and tried on one of their new offerings.
They had a herringbone tweed sports coat in even sizes. I'm usually able to fit in a 40R and sized down to a 38R.
Sorry, but I opted not to take any pictures while there. Overall, the coats are soft shouldered and not boxy at all. The gorge could be a little higher, but not bad at all.These have darts, but are subtle. Seams are lapped and the coat is half-lined.
In my opinion, the coat is nice enough for $199, and would make a good back up coat. Like what a lot mention here, the pictures are not staged well.
My take on this is based on owning 3 vintage 3/2 sacks and my description above would be based on rough comparisons.
This is the coat I tried on...


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

jfkemd said:


> I was at the local Sears today, and tried on one of their new offerings.
> They had a herringbone tweed sports coat in even sizes. I'm usually able to fit in a 40R and sized down to a 38R.
> Sorry, but I opted not to take any pictures while there. Overall, the coats are soft shouldered and not boxy at all. The gorge could be a little higher, but not bad at all.These have darts, but are subtle. Seams are lapped and the coat is half-lined.
> In my opinion, the coat is nice enough for $199, and would make a good back up coat. Like what a lot mention here, the pictures are not staged well.
> ...


I tried that coat a couple of weeks ago in store and came to much the same conclusions. If you're on a budget, you could do a lot worse.


----------



## Gumby3030 (Mar 5, 2011)

So, Wisco, what's the word? Has the Jacket arrived yet?


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Gumby3030 said:


> So, Wisco, what's the word? Has the Jacket arrived yet?


Sorry gents... work travel gets in the way of AAAC posting.

The coat did arrive and is at my local alterations tailor getting a few nips and tucks. I will post photos next week when I pick it up.

Immediate reactions:

*Material*: The coat is indeed made from fabric sourced from Abraham Moon and Sons. They even have a little label sewn onto the top of an interior pocket ala BB jackets with a noticeable Loro Piana label on the inside.

The "washed fabric" is much softer than most Harris Tweeds I own, but not so much that you are fooled into thinking it's a worsted. It has texture, just muted. The color is a shade darker than a medium green with a subtle under plaid. It is not at all like the colors displayed on my computer monitor, but very pleasing. Hard to photograph in a brightly lit studio I guess.

*Fit*: As others have noted, it fits like the average LE jacket. It's darted, but still quite full cut through the upper chest with a moderate sized arm hole. The shoulders are soft and not unlike modern day BB Madison fit jackets. Not completely shirt-like, but no boxiness either.

As bigger guy who wears a 48R jacket, I like the slightly larger cut of the basic LE fit. It's not as fitted, but like I said I am a big guy with broad shoulders.

*Quirks*: The jacket is double-vented but with rather short vents. It has a purple half-lining with contrasting sleeve lining. The quality of the half-lining is amazing for the price. All edges of exposed wool seams are taped with the purple Bemberg material and the stitching is solid. Made in Mexico or not, it seems to be put together well.

The only thing I might change is the buttons: It has these *god awful leather knobs* that look like Hershey kiss sized lumps on the sleeves and chest. The color is fine, but the proportion is all all off. I will look for some wood replacements as time permits.

Again, I'll post pics late next week after I pick the jacket up from having the sleeves shortened.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I thought the traditional British hacking coat had a center vent, not side vents. I thought I spotted a gentleman in Wuthering Heights wearing a coat with side vents, while on horseback, so maybe there is no tradition to either type while "hacking".


----------



## Gumby3030 (Mar 5, 2011)

How many buttons? 3/2 roll or 2-button?


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Gumby3030 said:


> How many buttons? 3/2 roll or 2-button?


Sorry, it is a 3 button, but without a defined 3/2 roll. The jacket also has slanted "hacking" pockets with a ticket pocket on the right side of the jacket.

As I said, he jacket is neither fish nor fowl incorporating a variety of classic elements to create a LE version of a Tweed. I'll wear it for the fit and fabric.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Wisco said:


> The only thing I might change is the buttons: It has these *god awful leather knobs* that look like Hershey kiss sized lumps on the sleeves and chest. The color is fine, but the proportion is all all off. I will look for some wood replacements as time permits.


That shows in the LE pictures. I'd also replace them.

I realize that another jacket was mentioned as also being available in Sears , but has the original one mentioned been sighted there as well? Considering how hit & miss my experiences have been with their jackets and separates, any jacket topping $100 would be something I'd like to try on when possible.

I look forward to those pictures.


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

Bump....

I believe the of which you are all speaking is now available in their "On the Counter" section for $100....a heck of a deal...strike quickly...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Assuming stock holds out, this will probably drop even lower on Friday. If you're a gambling man...

If not, add SPRINGPLAY and 6149 for free shipping.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey thanks TA the discount free shipping worked for me, but then I decided to wait and didn't buy it yet.

Why do you say Friday, is that their normal day to drop prices?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

It's currently an "On The Counter" item:



Lands' End said:


> Each Saturday, we put a new group of products "On the Counter," in very limited quantities, substantially reduced from the original catalog price.
> On Monday, that discount price is reduced another 25%. On Wednesday, 50%. And on Friday, 75%.
> The price at which you purchase is the only one we can honor.


By the way, LE has a nasty habit of changing SKU's when moving things to this category. This results in any reviews, be they positive or negative, being left off the new listing. The original link for the same jacket posted further back in the thread is listed OOS, but the reviews are still online:

https://reviews.landsend.com/2008/227402/mens-traditional-english-wool-sportcoat-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The question is whether they are doing this deliberately to avoid showing negative reviews or not.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm inclined to believe so, although, in this case, the reviews aren't that bad.

I've noticed this happen before, and then seen the original SKU reused another season for the same item brought back. The previous reviews were not reinstated.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Some of the reviews mention it being a three button.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

That fits with Wisco's account.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> I'm inclined to believe so, although, in this case, the reviews aren't that bad.
> 
> I've noticed this happen before, and then seen the original SKU reused another season for the same item brought back. The previous reviews were not reinstated.


That's... dumb. Especially considering some of their items get good reviews, like the Original and Casual Chino. (The latter I'm a big fan of so far.)


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> Assuming stock holds out, this will probably drop even lower on Friday. If you're a gambling man...
> 
> If not, add SPRINGPLAY and 6149 for free shipping.


46Ls rarely make it all the way to Friday, so 50% off is generally the best I can do..In fact that size is now out-of-stock. I'll add my review to Wisco's if the jacket arrives in the very near future...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

$50 and evaporating...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Can't find it...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

www.landsend.com/pp/StylePage-404574_7U.html

OOS, though. Expect it to become a 404 soon.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I ended up taking a pass on it. I woke up shortly after midnight and considered logging in, but decided I didn't like it that much, for me.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Let's see if Bookman's review reassures you, or has you ruing that decision. 

By the way, I noticed that 46R was the last to go. It was still available earlier in the afternoon when all else was gone.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, interesting.

I called LE just to make sure, since the only way I found out was by trying to add it to my cart.

I guess what I didn't like was the drape of the material, it seemed a bit stiff.

OK I'll just have to keep shopping!


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

so, I got the jacket...and Wisco's review is fairly spot on.
A couple of things one immediately notices (which Wisco also noted) is that it is clearly a three-button jacket...not even close to a 3/2. The buttons are really large, even for tied leather buttons...but, that is an easy fix. And Lands End continues to make double vents with too little drape; not ridiculously so, but, noticeable. In fact, I think most of their jackets have the tendency to run a bit short. Also, the ticket pocket is really only ornamental...only about an inch-or-so of depth to the pocket.
That all said, I think it was still an excellent deal for the price . The wool is high quality for this end of the market, and the overall construction looks to be solid. It is half-lined, which is a positive because the wool is quite substantial and further lining would make it needlessly hot. The material is fairly soft for a tweed...and the shoulders are pretty natural. I was looking for an olive-ish hacking jacket, and this serves the purpose without putting my wife on the cost warpath. I would certainly buy it again at the price for which I purchased it.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Pictures! (Even if you're not wearing it)


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

bad pictures; but, gives you a bit of a picture about the general look and the size of the buttons..


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks. Feel free to post more if you like. (That third button didn't make it in the second shot)

Those buttons look like small cookies.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm assuming they've collected enough returns to offer it again. It's in OTC once more, but at a higher price to start with.


----------

